# does rabbit hunting with beagles chase deer off?



## awr72

just would like yalls opinions on this ,ive got the sure you can hunt  after deer season only several times. first dont get me wrong i appreciate any landowner letting me hunt and know it is a great honor trusting me on their land .just wonder if it really affects the deer ,it seems to me that if four wheelers and trucks coming in before daylight and all the traffic of deer hunts doesnt scare em does  hittin a little briar patch at 1 in the afternoon.here again no offense or mockery intended towards landowners i am a ethical hunter and appreciative just really want to ask does it affect the deer?i guess i should word it different i dont want landowners to take offense i dont think it would chase deer off what do you think i mean there is coyotes and all other predators out there all the time including humans.also seems to me even the wmas are tailored to deer hunters too just my opinion thanks yall.


----------



## Nicodemus

It won`t. Them deer ain`t goin` nowhere.


----------



## awr72

thanks for the reply nicodemus i agree and first and foremost id like to say anyone that lets me hunt there land i will abide there rules to a tee.but i know there is some frustrated dog hunting enthusiasts and some people act like dog hunting is bad altogether i love hounds in action no matter what they chasin be it coons ,rabbits ,squirrels what have you ,its an amazing thing to me to see a handler and his dog workin hope it lasts my lifetime.


----------



## BIG HUNT

no it dont run the deer off. people that dont rabbit hunt think they do. i have read lots of articles and books on the subject. university of georgia has done several studies on the subject. they put tracking collars on the deer and the deer came back in the same night that the land was rabbit hunted.
deer have a home range and they will always stay in that range most times until death.


----------



## awr72

thanks bighunt for that info ,i do know some people use beagles for deer but im sure your like me if our dogs are runnin deer thats wrong lol


----------



## awr72

and btw bighunt them dogs lookin like they on that wabbit!i need to get  my rat pack on here too  lacee is a 13 inch lemon on my avatar and i have a 13inch bluetick called blueboy and a 15inch tri color i call bell


----------



## BowanaLee

Deer don't know your hunting rabbits.  Any kind of hunting pressure shuts their daylight movement down. Normally you depend on deer to move naturally. You put a dog on the rabbit and force him. But no, it don't run em off to far but they wont come out to play.  I run em after deer season or shoot em out of my food plots. 
You could get yourself a rabbit place and charge deer hunters to hunt there before rabbit season. It starts after the rut anyways. 
Their probably dumb enough to pay for your lease.  Oh, how much do ya think you would charge ?


----------



## mlandrum

*Do Rabbit dogs run deer off?*

Me and CanePatch are members of a dog and deer club.We can run our rabbit dogs 7/24's year round! They start in October an we run July-May , and a lot of rattlesnakes, and yotes. Two weeks ago while the Blues were running a rabbit a big doe walked 8-feet from me while the dogs ran the rabbit right down the same pine row she was on? Icould have shot her with a pistol! Deer tracks are all over the club. They kill plenty of deer every year. Deer are deer every where they live!!!!


----------



## Retired Army Guy

It never ceases to amaze me how people will tilt statistics to fit their own needs & desires.

Deer are naturally "nocturnal" creatures.  Hint: the big eyes to gather light.  Yes if you put them in a zoo and take away all their predators and domesticate them they will become day animals.
I sometimes think that what some hunters want a huge pen with nothing but deer in it with no predator's and 1/2 tame.  Oh yea they have those all ready its called high fence operations!

Deer are not predators therefor they're designed to evade predators. Thats what they do!  Dogs or anything else aren't going to chase away deer if there's a reason for deer to be there (food -cover etc.) Ruining from predators is a way/fact of life for deer.

I have seen rabbit running pens for beagles.  The pens have 4 or 5' fences.  The pens get used by dogs at least 3-4 days a week.  THE DEER JUMP THE FENCE TO GET BACK IN DAY AFTER DAY AND NEVER LEAVE PERMANENTLY!  I even know of a guy who deer hunts inside his running pen!

As a fellow deer hunter I caution other deer hunters.  Don't get so hung up on monster bucks, deer galore and perfect hunting scenarios.  Your going to destroy your own sport!  The more you attempt to alter nature to fit your own needs of the perfect deer hunting situation the more the antis will view it as killing and not fair chase.  They out number us greatly we have no choice but to be concerned  with what they are thinking.


----------



## tullisfireball

I read a study where they put radio collars on deer. When they knew the exact spot a deer was bedded, most of the time they couldn't get within sight distance of him. They turned a pack of rabbit dogs out and they ran a rabbit only a few yards from bedded buck and he never moved. They said when a deer did move because of the dogs, he only moved a 100 yards or so, when he moved because of the people they usually went several hundred yards. 
I believe they leave more because of us not the dogs, but we will never get a FULL TIME deer hunter to believe it. After all the deer camp is top of the outdoor food chain, and small game is reserved for kids.


----------



## awr72

thanks for all the replys fellas i agree,dont get me wrong i deer hunt too but thats not all i want to do.small game hunting to me is fun and im not so hung up on how big the rabbits horns are but we have killed some 11point cottontails with drop tines here in crisp county lol.


----------



## lt kennels

*Been doing both for years*

Deer know if something is chasing them if you have broke dogs no problem you can run in an area put the dogs up come back put up a deer stand and hunt and kill a deer done it many times! You know when someone is chasing you same thing with deer! I have jumped them on our land and watch them move 40 foot and bed back down yall wont ever convince this guy running dogs will hurt deer hunting. I love both so dont waste your finger prints on the keyboard trying too!


----------



## DROPPINEM

Can someone that is better on a computer than me move this to a new thread in the DEER HUNTING section.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Hello, I own a fairly large piece of property, and my home in right in the middle of said property. There are three (3) differant enclosures that I use for starting and training my Beagle hounds! This past spring  an old doe jumped inside one of my enclosures, and took over! She didn't have iust one fawn, but three (3) of them little boogers! Yes they stayed and ate my rabbit's food, clover, peas etc. all summer and into the fall! Now they are grown, and jump in and out of my pen every day! Not only do thay come back for their food, but bring with them other deer,  I looked out my kitchen window the other afternoon, just about dark, I seen seven (7) all nice and fat! 

I can't seem to keep them out of my running pens!  They are  not easily , ran off!

http://www.oakhillblueticks.com/daddyrabbitindex.html

Keep Looking Up!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## BIG HUNT

i am a big deer hunter also and i do love rabbit huntin. i sure do wish the dnr would bring back the december break. most younger people prolly dont remember them days.


----------



## lt kennels

*Amen*



BIG HUNT said:


> i am a big deer hunter also and i do love rabbit huntin. i sure do wish the dnr would bring back the december break. most younger people prolly dont remember them days.


 Me too how long does it take to kill a deer not that long! My grandma would have limited out by now,she has passed away but she loved to deer hunt as much as me!


----------



## Robk

lt kennels said:


> Me too how long does it take to kill a deer not that long! My grandma would have limited out by now,she has passed away but she loved to deer hunt as much as me!



Instead of whining about it just go find your local wma that is not having one of the few weekend quota hunts and turn out.   We shot ducks smack dab in the middle of a wma that is open to deer hunting everyday of the season with no problems and won't have any.  we'll shoot there 3 or 4 more times this week and then we be back for 5 weeks straight once the late season opens.


----------



## BowanaLee

The way y'all are talking deer are attracted to dogs running around the woods barking with hunters shooting and yelling.
Makes em feel at ease and move in daylight better. Your best place to deer hunt is enclosures that ya use for training Beagles.
I guess you wait for the swimmers and skiers before you fish too. Come on guys, be for real. Nobody believes that, including your self.  
That ought to get y'all fired up and typing faster than a beagle on a buck. I like messing with y'all.   Remember now, brotherly love  !


----------



## lt kennels

*Duck hunter*



Robk said:


> Instead of whining about it just go find your local wma that is not having one of the few weekend quota hunts and turn out.   We shot ducks smack dab in the middle of a wma that is open to deer hunting everyday of the season with no problems and won't have any.  we'll shoot there 3 or 4 more times this week and then we be back for 5 weeks straight once the late season opens.


Souds like you love duck meat!


----------



## awr72

nope bowanna i asked for opinions and i accept yours no argument here cold hard facts


----------



## awr72

but i will say this do you really think the deer dont know your there ?your high priced camo and scent free spray right ?wind direction aint everything deer know your there and as always its a calculated risk but continue your my deer world thing you see on videos


----------



## BIG HUNT

Robk said:


> Instead of whining about it just go find your local wma that is not having one of the few weekend quota hunts and turn out.   We shot ducks smack dab in the middle of a wma that is open to deer hunting everyday of the season with no problems and won't have any.  we'll shoot there 3 or 4 more times this week and then we be back for 5 weeks straight once the late season opens.



i dont think robk has ever seen a rabbit much less heard a beagle chase one. he dont know what it is about.


----------



## tullisfireball

maybe there should be a requirement of brier scars, before you could post on the rabbit links!

 If rabbit hunting messed up deer hunting we would never see a track or a DEER while we are hunting, and no one would ever buy them VERY expensive collars for their dogs!


----------



## awr72

spike bucks and does probably lol


----------



## awr72

and btw all the deer hunters say natural movement well i guess the game cameras and food plots and stands are natural four wheelers trucks and tractors i just let my dogs out the box they know what to do


----------



## Ruger#3

*Just the facts....*

Just a few facts from recent experience;

1. Was in a friends rabbit pen recently, he and I wandered around admiring the buck rubs while letting the dogs work. Those rubs would excite any deer hunter.

2. There is a thicket on my hunting lease, about 5 acres, I regularly run at during the off season. Last summer a doe made that thicket her bedroom. We jumped her several times from the same area while out starting pups. She returned to her bed repeatedly.

3. Last season while at rabbit hunting I spotted a large buck with some ugly spiked horns. This year I setup a trail cam in that area and got several pics of him. If I'm lucky he'll be in my freezer before the deer season is over. I'll be running my beagles later in the same area once the deer season is over. I cant run my dogs on our lease until deer season is over, after all wouldn't want to scare off the deer. 

4. Yesterday the duck hunters were on the large swamp on the lease steady blasting holes in the sky. The short war after sunup doesn't scare deer but beagles do? 

 Rabbit hunters , duck hunters, pig hunters, bird hunters, coon hunters, it doesn't matter, the deer aren't going any where's.


----------



## JustUs4All

I have a rabbit hunter who leases the 250 acres next to me to train his dogs.  They frequently cross the property line.  They have had no effect on my deer hunting.  

I have watched deer  as a pack of dogs approached.  The deer alerted and looked in the direction of the dogs, but when it became apparent the dogs were not after the deer they continue feeding.

Deer rapidly learn what is a threat to them and what is not.  I have watched many deer beside the road oblivious to traffic until a vehicle slows to a stop near them.


----------



## holler tree

Nicodemus said:


> It won`t. Them deer ain`t goin` nowhere.



x2. I have heard this as well as with coon hunting. I use to hunt a club during deer season and they told me they actually killed more deer after I started hunting it. I also have a 1000 acre lease in S.C. that is trophy managed and we picked up rabbit hunters last yr all the other members love to see them come in. it helps to stir those late season deer. so the answer is NO it doesnt but you will never convince some people of this.


----------



## swamp rabbit

*dogs*

plenty of dog clubs around that have been chasing deer for 40 plus years if it were true that dogs run the deer off these fellows would have nowhere to hunt. i rabbit hunt and deer hunt the same property always have and they are still there year after year. i respect my fellow hunters if you like hunting with or without dogs we are all hunters and i just love it'' that beagle music ''     just my 2c worth


----------



## mallymaster4

Well i can personally state that rabbit dogs have NO EFFECT on deer hunting, no matter what deer hunters wants to believe.  I have 3 deer on the wall that have been taking on the same land that I rabbit hunt.  Two of which were taking during the rut in the afternoon after running rabbits that same morning.  One was taken less than a hundred yards of where the dogs ran for 2 solid hours. And the other during rut was taken in the swamp where the reliable canecutter lives.  One is an 8 pt that scored 136 3/8, a 10 pt at 142, and an 11 pt at 145.

My cousin's place is the same way and he has taken several deer after being recently rabbit hunted.

  So don't come here from the deer hunting section and voice your opinion that deer hunting is interrupted due to rabbit hunting if you have never witnessed it.

  Maybe some of you "trophy" hunters should allow a few rabbit hunters to visit your property to spice things up.  Who knows you may actually get that TROPHY since YOU put so much pressure on the deer when you hunt them every waking moment.  When the deer realize that you aren't hunting them and your scent is in the area for reasons other than hunting them, then they will be more likely to venture out during hunting times.. . . . . Think about it . . . . . DUH!


----------



## BowanaLee

Deer like guns going off, people yelling and dogs running them off their beds.  
According to cigarette manufacturers, they're not addictive and don't cause cancer either. 
I'll probably have to pick the rabbit shot out of my front door from a chase by but I love messing with y'all.  
Are ya sure you ain't lost to much blood from all those briar scratches.   That ought to keep this thread a humming.


----------



## mallymaster4

Nah the blood pressure is fine. Let me know how you enjoy frost bite when your waiting for all ol' big boy that is all bedded up in the thickest thicket that you will never see due to all the pressure that deer hunters impose on a daily basis for him.  But you have your opinion and i have mine, just weird how mine has proof to back it up. Ironically


----------



## bethelpreacher

*ignorance*

If ignorance was a fatal disease these exclusive deerhunting club members would extinct.  op2:


----------



## Robk

I've shot rabbits from florida to maine and had a blast hunting them in germany when I was stationed there.  What I get a kick out of is all the cry baby whining that shows up here year in and year out about how messed up the rabbit hunting oportunities are when you have to give up a couple days a season when the wma's are closed for 2-3 weekends a year for deer hunting or that the "deer exclusive" clubs won't let you turn out for rabbits, coons or squirrels on the property that they pay for.  If you want your own slice of rabbitt heaven then go right ahead and pay for a lease and dry those tears right up.  run it seven days a week. nothing stopping you but you.


----------



## Robk

wether it does or doesn't affect the deer is irrelevent when they don't want others on the property.  I've killed quite a few deer that got bumped when someones dogs came through.  Doesn't bother me a bit to have dogs around but that's just me.


----------



## BowanaLee

Ok, I'll quit messing with y'all. Gotta get to bed, going rabbit hunting tomorrow. 
I've about done barked myself horse anyways. Good luck chasing those hoppers !


----------



## Ruger#3

bowanna said:


> Ok, I'll quit messing with y'all. Gotta get to bed, going rabbit hunting tomorrow.
> I've about done barked myself horse anyways. Good luck chasing those hoppers !



If there is not too many buttons for you to figure out on that fancy camera you ought to come film some bunny blasting there bowanna. Your welcome to enjoy anytime!


----------



## Nicodemus

bowanna said:


> Deer like guns going off, people yelling and dogs running them off their beds.
> According to cigarette manufacturers, they're not addictive and don't cause cancer either.
> I'll probably have to pick the rabbit shot out of my front door from a chase by but I love messing with y'all.
> Are ya sure you ain't lost to much blood from all those briar scratches.   That ought to keep this thread a humming.





Nah, You ain`t botherin` me. I can tell facts from fertilizer.


----------



## Eddy M.

Before moving to Georgia I lived in Mississippi and we deer dog hunted a lot with beagles-- deer never seemed to really get real upset about a beagle on their trail-- seen many a deer well out of shooting range run stop and feed check it's back trail and run again and stop again over and over till out of sight-- now the big hounds will really get them out of the area but they always come back it seemed


----------



## mag shooter

I can't speak to rabbit hunting with any authority but just this past Fri ( day before deer season opened here in Ms. ) a guy ask me to bring my squirrel dog and hunt his lease with him and his wife . We covered most all of the 200 acres and were in there about 4 hours . Next morning (Sat.)  before 7:30 he and his wife both had deer on the ground .


----------



## goose buster

Robk said:


> I've shot rabbits from florida to maine and had a blast hunting them in germany when I was stationed there.  What I get a kick out of is all the cry baby whining that shows up here year in and year out about how messed up the rabbit hunting oportunities are when you have to give up a couple days a season when the wma's are closed for 2-3 weekends a year for deer hunting or that the "deer exclusive" clubs won't let you turn out for rabbits, coons or squirrels on the property that they pay for.  If you want your own slice of rabbitt heaven then go right ahead and pay for a lease and dry those tears right up.  run it seven days a week. nothing stopping you but you.


I think this dude is talking about me lol.


----------



## mag shooter

I feel for you guys if the WMA's close for small game when deer season is open .  Ours  ( Ms. ) are open for small game all season long , I can't imagine shuting down because another season opens .

What's the resoning for that ?


----------



## DROPPINEM

mag shooter said:


> I feel for you guys if the WMA's close for small game when deer season is open .  Ours  ( Ms. ) are open for small game all season long , I can't imagine shuting down because another season opens .
> 
> What's the resoning for that ?



The reason for that is $$$$$$$$$..and more $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Corey

I guess when you have a deer lease them yotes 
arnt allowed to run deer


----------



## DROPPINEM

Corey said:


> I guess when you have a deer lease them yotes
> arnt allowed to run deer



Yeah that is in the lease agreement.


----------



## willcox

I BELIEVE IT WAS THE UNIVERSITY OF SC THAT DID A STUDY YEARS AGO ON THE EFFECTS OF COON HUNTING ON DEER AND DETERMINED THAT THE PLOT THAT WAS COON HUNTED ACTUALLY HAD MORE DEER ACTIVITY THAN THE AREA NOT COON HUNTED. I KNOW THATS AT NIGHT AND MOST RABBIT HUNTING IS IN THE DAY BUT SEEMS THE THEORY WOULD STILL HOLD TRUE. AT WORST OLE MOSSY HEAD IS GONNA GET UP AND MOVE IF IT BOTHERS HIM BUT HE STILL GOT TO COME BACK HOME SEEMS TO ME THAT IF DOGS BOTHERED DEER  THEN THESE DOG CLUBS THAT RUN DEER WOULDNT GET BUT A DAY OR TWO OF HUNTING AND THEN ALL THEIR DEER WOULD BE GONE I HAVE KILLED MORE THAN MY SHARE OF DEER AND NICE BUCKS. I HAVE TAKEN ALOT OF DEER WHEN CIRCUMSTANCES WERE NO WHERE NEAR "PERFECT" DEER BECOME ACCUSTOMED TO WHATEVER NOISE IS GOING ON AROUND THEM .  HUNTERS IN GENERAL JUST DONT WANT ANY OTHER HUNTER IN THEIR 
"TERRITORY"HUNTING ANYTHING ELSE!


----------



## mallymaster4

HUNTERS IN GENERAL JUST DONT WANT ANY OTHER HUNTER IN THEIR 
"TERRITORY"HUNTING ANYTHING ELSE! --------

Amen to that.  That's the BOTTOM LINE.  I deer hunt also but only until duck and rabbit season enter the picture. Deer hunters are so dedicated that common sense tends to lack due to all the fluid built up in their "Tarsal Glands".  They always throw up the same excuse about houndsmen pushing their deer out of the area, but the studies and statistics and personal experiences PROVE otherwise.  So Bottom line is they just want to be let alone which is fine.  However, quit lying about how hounds (coon, rabbit, etc) that don't run deer are EFFECTING the hunting in the area because you are kidding yourself.  Honestly you may actually see more deer if you had a hound running a few rabbits or treeing a few coons from time to time on your places.  That's your perogative and I respect your decision but don't fabricate and say rabbit hunting runs the deer off.
__________________


----------



## bethelpreacher

*Amen!*

If you pay the same in club dues as everyone else does; then you ought to be able to hunt what ever is in season  That's why they called them huntin' clubs
Load um up; find a briar patch; cut um loose and let the party get started


----------



## BowanaLee

Dang boys, are you rabbit chasers still trying to convince them deer hunters to let y'all hunt their clubs ? (50th post)
Now you know a beagle will run a deer off a corn pile in a heart beat. They'll eat all the corn too.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Bowanna, Would have been less that 45 If you and I had, not put our 2 cents worth in!!

At least some of these Post made Good Sense, more that what I can say for you two Cents??

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mallymaster4

bowanna said:


> Dang boys, are you rabbit chasers still trying to convince them deer hunters to let y'all hunt their clubs ? (50th post)
> Now you know a beagle will run a deer off a corn pile in a heart beat. They'll eat all the corn too.




No one is trying to convince anyone to let us hunt their clubs.  Just staying on topic if you care to actually read the title of the thread  "does rabbit hunting with beagles chase deer off?". . . . . but that may be a challenge.  So where does it say anywhere in the thread title Bowanna that we want to hunt your club. 

 It must make you a great whitetail hunter that resorts to corn piles for your "trophy" to be taken.  That must be a real rush to cheat in order to take your trophy.


----------



## Beagler282

bowanna said:


> Dang boys, are you rabbit chasers still trying to convince them deer hunters to let y'all hunt their clubs ? (50th post)
> Now you know a beagle will run a deer off a corn pile in a heart beat. They'll eat all the corn too.



I found the best way to do it instead of trying to talk to a deer hunter is just pay the land owner more money than the deer hunters and take the whole lease and have a rabbit club instead of a deer club.Cut the middle man out and go straight to the source.It's amazing what $$ will do.Matter of fact bowanna you got any rabbits on your lease?

No it doesn't affect the deer on a piece of property when running hounds.


----------



## tullisfireball

When you spend as much time in the woods as a beagler does, you tend to learn more than the weekend warrior who sits on a green field a few weekends out of the year!


----------



## Corey

tullisfireball said:


> When you spend as much time in the woods as a beagler does, you tend to learn more than the weekend warrior who sits on a green field a few weekends out of the year!



Amen brother!


----------



## Ruger#3

tullisfireball said:


> When you spend as much time in the woods as a beagler does, you tend to learn more than the weekend warrior who sits on a green field a few weekends out of the year!





Yep, beaglers usually know what the woods looks like in all 4 seasons!!!


----------



## awr72

i will say this rabbit hunting to me is so enjoyable and social and love seeing dogs work can have kids or old folks or in between dont have to kill a limit or a big one or one at all for that matter.i dont have to pay a taxadermist or run them around all day in my truck showing everyone or wondering if i just killed the biggest rabbit ever,i never realized how divided hunters are i hope everyones hunting heritage continues ,in these times we need to be together as sportsmen more than ever.didnt really mean to open this big ol can of worms lol.and also i like the fact i can take any kid and they can walk ,talk, or kick dirt if they want too and be just fine and actually have a look around the woods


----------



## Robert Warnock

mag shooter said:


> I can't speak to rabbit hunting with any authority but just this past Fri ( day before deer season opened here in Ms. ) a guy ask me to bring my squirrel dog and hunt his lease with him and his wife . We covered most all of the 200 acres and were in there about 4 hours . Next morning (Sat.)  before 7:30 he and his wife both had deer on the ground .



That's a good looking little dog you got there Mag Shooter


----------



## awr72

what you guys think of the next post "do deers run beagles off"lol


----------



## awr72

and btw robert i like the dennis the menace thing aint that the truth


----------



## BowanaLee

Beagler282 said:


> I found the best way to do it instead of trying to talk to a deer hunter is just pay the land owner more money than the deer hunters and take the whole lease and have a rabbit club instead of a deer club.Cut the middle man out and go straight to the source.It's amazing what $$ will do.Matter of fact bowanna you got any rabbits on your lease?
> 
> No it doesn't affect the deer on a piece of property when running hounds.



Yup, plenty of rabbits here !
You can only shoot em with a bow in Dekalb. Dogs get run over here in a heart beat. I lost one last year.  Got a new one off this site from y'all beaglers.
I quit complaining and ditched them clubs a long time ago. I keep the place to myself so I can do what I want. Does that tell ya anything ???

Oh and I'm a rabbit hunter too. I just do it with a bow. Heres my new one born in Feb. Beagle-tic's grow fast !  He's multi talented too. 
And the answer is still yes ! Running dogs, shooting guns and people running around the woods scares ALL wild game.


----------



## mallymaster4

Ignorance is the finest quality to have these days and not only in hunting.  Look all around us its everywhere.  The signs and truth are everywhere that beagles don't effect deer but "some" people just can't fathom to reason.  Must be due to all those long mornings sitting still in a tree in freezing temperatures waiting for ol' Mossy.  Frost bite does a wonder to brain cells.  Believe what you want, continue hunting over your corn piles in pavement city and leave the country side to the beaglers.  

P.S.  Good looking pup and guarantee he wants to run a rabbit.  Now explain . . . . do you bow hunt rabbits with dogs running or do you take away the challenge by shooting them sitting still in a food plot.


----------



## BowanaLee

Whether its a 60 yd shot in a food plot or a 20 yd shot behind a dog, with a bow you put em in the frying pan any way you can. 
If ya dont think its a challenge take a bow next time. Youll see that your wrong about that too.  
 (Running dogs, shooting guns and people running around the woods scares ALL wild game)


----------



## mallymaster4

Its really not worth arguing with you due to the fact its like talking to a pre-teen but i am give it another stab.  Have you ever hunted behind dogs NO then you have know idea.  A 60 yd shot standing still is child's play if your the great bow hunter you say you are.  Before you judge rabbiting hunting behind dogs you should try it.  I mean a rabbit's speed combined with dogs chasing and countless obstacles makes the hunt harder than your target practice.  So a 20 yd shot with a split second gap to make the shot before the rabbit has disappeared into another thicket is more of a challenge.  But I don't expect you to understand this or logic .


----------



## Corey

Bowanna is just messing with yall, he dont care either way 
what everyone else does and im pretty sure he knows that 
dog hunting is not going to mess with the deer...


----------



## mallymaster4

Thanks Corey.


----------



## BowanaLee

Corey said:


> Bowanna is just messing with yall, he dont care either way
> what everyone else does and im pretty sure he knows that
> dog hunting is not going to mess with the deer...



Yup, and hes squalling louder than a beagle on a  hot trail.


----------



## mag shooter

Robert Warnock said:


> That's a good looking little dog you got there Mag Shooter



Thank you sir !!


----------

